# Longevity of the 686-7



## oldphart (Oct 20, 2007)

I'm about to buy a 686-7 and am interested in knowing how many rounds I can shoot between repairs. I'm not a competition shooter and will probably shoot less than 1000 rounds per year through the gun.

I'm also interested in how many 357 rounds it is safe to shoot through the gun vs. 38. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Well let's see. If you shoot 100 rounds a year through your 686, the pistol will indeed need repairs .............. but probably not before 2159 AD.

As far as 357 rounds are concerned, shoot away.


----------



## oldphart (Oct 20, 2007)

James NM said:


> Well let's see. If you shoot 100 rounds a year through your 686, the pistol will indeed need repairs .............. but probably not before 2159 AD.
> 
> As far as 357 rounds are concerned, shoot away.


Ha ha, good. I just came back from my first range session with it. Pretty impressive.


----------

